# How much ZP do you give your 3-4 lb. babies, please?



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

The girls were getting between 1/3 and 1/2 scoop 2x daily. Now that I will not be feeding them as puppies, do I really cut this in half? One is 3.2 lbs. and one is 3.4 lbs. I want them healthy but not chubby!

I'd appreciate knowing how much you feed yours who weigh similar. Thanks so much!!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

My pixie is on ziwipeak. I don't really measure it out, she has a big pinch of the dried and about a desert spoon full of the wet twice a day. She's 4lb. 

Obv as they have been spayed they could gain weight a bit quicker now but they are still young and growing. So, if it was me I would keep doing what your doing for now and just keep an eye on their weight. If they are looking a bit chubby, just cut back a bit. 

Sorry I couldnt be of more help x


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Well, your answer is helpful! I have one who is a string bean and one who is like me and is, um..."big boned" haha! I think I will give them the 1/3rd scoop but perhaps add some extra for my thin mint!

Thanks for taking time to answer.


----------

